# Flounder giging



## Tuna (Mar 10, 2012)

I am looking for a place to gig near or around Navarre or pensacola I live like 5 minutes from the intercostal waterway and could use some advice on where to gig these flounder I keep hearing about. Thanks


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have been several times with one to show for it.I will be waiting about a month or so before I go again.Some of the guys have been better luck,IDK Other than that the only thing I know is to just go.I go and find shallow water and start looking,but it doesnt seem to work to well for me so..


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

From a boat or wading?


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I won't give away my specific places, but you can go in Navarre. It just takes longer for the flounder to get here when they return from the Gulf. I go in Navarre. Just look for structure. They love to wait near it so they can ambush fish. By structure I mean rocks, seawalls, docks, stumps, Seagrams beds (particularly the grass, sand border) and oysters. Also, the edges of points where the sand forms a slope is also good. And creek mouths. With that being said, in late fall, you will still want to go towards Destin or Pensacola because the fish bottleneck in the passes. 

Also, I have posted a lot on my blog and there will be more to come. If you have not already checked it out go to imakemybeer.blogspot.com. Click on the fishing label to show only the posts about fishing.


----------



## Tuna (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice, I have a 19 ft Carolina skiff three batteries "deep cell" loaded up with 15 ft spears lights and lanterns. I am completely ready and set up just an empty cooler.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> loaded up with 15 ft spears


That's Pretty darn LONG and you will be clanking them together with other people on the boat.

Yes I have heard of a situation where that kind of length was needed, but that guy had a screw-on addition.

My old ones were 10ft long and we clanked them together all the time.

My new ones are telescopic. 6ft to 12ft


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

*Gig poles*

X-SHARK, Where did you order or get your poles, if you dont mind sharing,I am looking for some lighter and screw in gig heads,Thank you for the input.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Gigg Poles*

:thumbup:The poles come from PenchaPenny pool supplies. (very reasonable)The adapters and threaded gigg heads are made locally/[Pensacola by ruggedmetal.com. Choppedliver on the gulfcoastfishingconnection.com. Best I've ever used.


----------



## Tuna (Mar 10, 2012)

Well thanks again for the replays, I went out last night to Navarre beach went to a spot where I slayed the spec trouts lasts summer, no flounder no trout no fish! I am patient however, my son and I ended up on a sand bar found bait and lots of signs "divots in the sand " which appeared to be where flounder may have been. A friend of mine said they probably al left that area by the time I got there do to the tide change . I launched at 10 p.m. And stroked the icw until 4 am. Of course had an awesome time with my son but once again left with an empty cooler. I just want to see a baby anything if I'm searching in the wrong areas please help! Destin Pensacola perdido I don't know where to go next, could use a prayer and a little help.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Destin Pensacola perdido I don't know where to go next,


Believe me.....There is so much water out there to explore. You can't do it in a lifetime if you work a regular job. LOL


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've been skunked plenty of times so don't let it discourage you. Just keep going and sooner or Later you'll figure it out and start killing some flatties.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I have floundered the Navarre area for years and everyone is correct to say you have to watch the tide and just get out there as much as possible and find you some sweet spots. Navarre Santa Rosa Sound area can be a challenge due to its distance from the Destin/Pcola passes. Some years the fish are everywhere and other years they hold up in other places. Last year was one of my worst in that area. Looking for it to improve this year. I will keep an eye out for you and we may run into each other. I fish a 16ft Carolina Skiff as well.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Tuna
This time of year the closer you are to the pass the better. Fish are heading back in from the gulf from spawning. The males are already back or heading back and the females will follow shortly. Alot of fish in the 14 to 18 inch slot inshore right now. And Bow the 16 ft Carolina skiff is the perfect boat, I flounder in a 16 foot Sundance
Good Luck.


----------

